

(In)security of commercial control systems - jamessun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/tridiums-niagara-framework-marvel-of-connectivity-illustrates-new-cyber-risks/2012/07/11/gJQARJL6dW_print.html

======
jamessun
My favorite line from the article, "Sublett said the company intends to change
the location of the configuration file to make it harder for hackers to find."

